

Cron in production? That is a double edged sword - jenlankford
http://orchestrate.io/blog/2014/03/31/cron-in-production-that-is-a-double-edged-sword/

======
thanatropism
I hate that expression. What's the point of a single-edged sword? Swords are
supposed to puncture and penetrate; a single-edged sword won't be able to do
that, because it's unable to cut on one side.

~~~
Someone
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabre](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabre),
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword#Single_and_double-
edged](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sword#Single_and_double-edged)

~~~
thanatropism
Duly schooled.

